# Is she pregnant??



## Newbie

I just got this little girl a few weeks ago. Last week she acted very weird, laying down and getting up. Stretch her back legs while laying down like she was pushing. That was Wednesday and on Thursday she was up acting normal. Her vulva was swollen but has gone down some. So do we think she was in false labor? I'm not even sure if she is pregnant the only thing that I know for sure is three weeks ago she didn't have an udder and now she does :thinking::thinking:


----------



## Newbie

*Here is another pic*

Another picture. Pregnant or not


----------



## StarMFarm

Judging by her udder, I'd say she is pregnant  But it looks like she still may have a little while to go. Have you felt for kids yet on her right side?


----------



## Newbie

Yes I have tried. I think I feel them but maybe I just want to


----------



## Newbie

The other owners said she was almost a year old and had never had a kid before. So with everything I have read I wasn't trusting the udder


----------



## StarMFarm

Newbie said:


> The other owners said she was almost a year old and had never had a kid before. So with everything I have read I wasn't trusting the udder


Most does....even first timers, udders will get very full and tight right before kidding. There are some that don't but all of my first timers have in the past. Can you get a belly shot of her?


----------



## Newbie

New picture from this morning


----------



## Newbie

And another from the side


----------



## StarMFarm

Have you learned how to check ligaments yet? It is my best friend around kidding time.


----------



## Newbie

I have checks the ligaments they are still there. How far along do you think she is?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I am thinking in about 3 weeks. She definitely is pregnant in my book!


----------



## Newbie

Thanks! Three weeks huh? Well I am sure As a first timer I will be back on here with questions and hopefully pictures of a baby or two!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I would really start paying attention to her around May 20th if I were you. It could be a precocious udder but my gut tells me no...

We are always on here to answer questions, so feel free to ask em! Welcome, by the way!


----------



## StarMFarm

Guessing 1-3 weeks...but I would just keep a good eye on her udder and ligaments and watch for any abnormal behavior. And like Grace said, don't be afraid to ask questions. There is lots of experienced people here ready to help.


----------



## Newbie

Well still no noticeable difference. I will try to get more pictures today. This waiting is enough to drive you insane.


----------



## Newbie

This today. Two more pics to come


----------



## Newbie

Side view


----------



## Newbie

Top view. So any new guesses??


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Hmmm... pregnant and twins.


----------



## sandhillfarm

I'm going to say single doeling

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Actually, it depends on when she was last in with the buck. I can't really tell yet.


----------



## Newbie

Oh Grace I hope so. Obviously I'm ready for them to come and she's not. I wish I knew something about when she was bred. It is driving me nuts:chin:


----------



## Newbie

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Actually, it depends on when she was last in with the buck. I can't really tell yet.


I have no idea when she was with a buck. They didn't mention she might be pregnant. One day she had no udder and then bam it was there. That's been almost three weeks ago. I have never had a pregnant doe before so have no idea how to "guess" when. :shrug::shrug: any guess on how long with the new pics?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I am guessing about 3-5 weeks with the last pics. She is not very developed udder-wise.


----------



## Sweet-little-baby-daisy

Hmmm she looks well rounded maybe 3-4 months not exactly sure


----------



## imthegrt1

Looks like a bun in the oven


----------



## minibarn

She looks hollowed out in front of her hips and it looks like ligaments at the tailhead are very sunken....I'm guessing twins within a week. Good luck!


----------



## Newbie

*New pics. Are we there yet???*

So I took new pics this am udder not tight but it is her ff. white mucus discharge this morning looks like she dropped and I can barely feel the right ligament. It's there but hard to find


----------



## Newbie

Sorry I tried to put the pics in one post but it only allows one


----------



## Newbie

Top view


----------



## Newbie

Last one


----------



## Newbie

Any new guess. Geesh this is exciting!!!:leap:


----------



## Tayet

She's getting bigger for sure! Her udder looks about the same size as my two does that are due in two weeks.


----------



## imthegrt1

Looks like she is filling out


----------



## Newbie

The right ligament is gone left one is hanging in there


----------



## imthegrt1

It happens quick 

I got off work Sunday and heard screaming lucky I got there in time not miss it


----------



## Newbie

I'm at work but husband says both ligaments are gone now yay!! I'll have to check when I get home if she doesn't have a baby by then


----------



## sandhillfarm

Yeehaw!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Woo-hoo! Keep us posted please!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Last-second-guess!?!?! Small single buckling!!!! Happy kidding


----------



## Newbie

Nothing this morning. Ate her breakfast and seems to be "normal". I can still feel the left ligament although it is hard to find this is torture!!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Haha, it usually is!


----------



## Newbie

Now we have this discharge kinda yellow looking.


----------



## Newbie

I think they are gone but who knows. The first time is hard!!


----------



## Newbie

onder:onder:onder:


----------



## toth boer goats

It is torture waiting , I hear ya.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Anything new?


----------



## Newbie

Nothing


----------



## StarMFarm

Sometimes they will feel like they are gone but they are just really sunk in and hard to find. She does look like she is getting close though!


----------



## ILuvGoats123

Is there any way to tell how many kids there are before she gives birth? I have a pregnant doe and I have no idea how to tell!


----------



## TrinityRanch

ILuvGoats123, you can make your own thread in one of the kidding forums, and post a picture of her. We can't really tell for sure, but there are some people who make pretty great guesses (one of which I am not)


----------



## Newbie

So now she doesn't hold her tail up straight anymore. I think I read this was some kind of sign? Hoping its close. I'm trying to be patient but its so hard without a date


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

She looks to have dropped. Sounds close. Good luck!


----------



## Newbie

New pictures from today. Any new guesses date? How many? Just for fun helps me pass the time!


----------



## sweetgoats

If I was to guess I would say within a week. Her tail is still straight up, and she has a bit more to go to fill up, but she is close.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Phew... that's hard to say. She looks to have really dropped, her rump seems to have risen too. I would say within 1 1/2 weeks.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I agree with Lori and Grace. Single doeling is my prediction on the kiddo(s)


----------



## Newbie

My daughters third birthday is Monday. What a great birthday present that would be her very own baby goat! We only planned on having two but what's one more (or maybe two ) !!! ; )


----------



## Newbie

Well I don't think it will be today or ever! Am I the only one still waiting. I'm glad I found TGS so I could live vicariously through you all.


----------



## Newbie

Ok new pics. There was nothing going on this morning but tonight I have this. Please the wait is agonizing


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Can you pinch skin on her udder?b Any extra skin? Don't actually pinch her, just see if you can grab skin on her udder at all.

That almost looks like pee but she could be close...

Check at 45 minute intervals.


----------



## Newbie

I thought maybe pee too but it's thick I know you can't really tell by the picture but it is dripping out almost like a honey consistency. I didn't pinch her udder will do that at next check. Thanks


----------



## Newbie

I'm so tired and stressed out from this goat! I refuse to check on her one more time. I will only feed and water and one day I will go to feed and there will be a baby. Ughhhhh


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

What if she needs your help?? What if you don't go out and find a healthy baby?????


----------



## FarmerJen

I'm in the SAME boat right now! Various degrees of discharge, but no babies yet. AND I work 7:30-3:30... which is KILLIN' ME! I HAVE to be there when they go!!! At least I know approx due dates... but still. One was due either 14th or 21st... other is due 20th... But thanks to the 14th date... I'm on HIGH alert as of last weekend! LOL


----------



## Newbie

It will be very hard fr me to buy another goat from someone. It was not mentioned that she was pregnant and now my whole world is wrapped up in her and I have no idea how long this could last. She lost her plug like three weeks ago but I read that doesn't really tell you anything either. I could be doing this for another month???


----------



## ogfabby

Don't stress! 99% of the time they do just fine without us. Besides, being bred is an added benefit.


----------



## Brink4

I am still new to raising goats. Recently we purchased a doe that we were familiar with prior to purchase who had been in with a buck but was questionable if she was bred. She is a 2 year old and never been pregnant before. She also developed an udder suddenly, stomach looked like it had dropped, holding tail down and she was sunken around her tail. I had the vet out a week ago and she said she did not think she looked big enough to be pregnant. So I have watched her closely also. Good luck to you This has also been going on with our doe for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Newbie

I think they lied! She's really an elephant!! ; )


----------



## Newbie

Pics from todau


----------



## ogfabby

That udder has really grown! I say less than a week but I would bet on the next 48 hours!


----------



## Newbie

I think almost no ligaments left!?!?! Will check again in the am maybe they will be gone


----------



## goatgirl16

I feel your pain lol my doe was continually making me think she was ready then yesterday and this morning she acted like she wasnt even pregnant and that should have been my alarm! Checked her at 6 and 6:30 am by 8:30 at next check she had 2 bucklings lol brat she is and I wanted to be there to pull them so I could milk her and she is a ff so thought it would be easier just to take as soon as they came out but she must have known!! Lol tricks on me guess she is keeping them lol


----------



## Newbie




----------



## TrinityRanch

That's a pretty full bag! I hope it's soon. (Ya hear me, girl, have that baby/those babies already!) Good luck with your doe, Karen


----------



## RedGate

I say she is looking quite close! Big difference in her udder today! She won't hold out on you much longer now!


----------



## Newbie

Well I have to work tonight and the hubby is out of town so......I hope she holds out till morning! 

: )


----------



## Newbie

No babies again : (


----------



## Curious

That last pictures great.  "What on earth are you staring at?!?" Wishing you an easy kidding.

Oops! I was looking at the wrong page..


----------



## Newbie

She is huge


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TrinityRanch

She is totally ready. Keep a good eye on her.


----------



## DrakesFarm

Any news yet she is so ready. I love this, its intense, kinda like when one of my does is gonna have hers

She will wait until your not home, all of mine try that but I come home to check on them and I catch those sneaky brats in the act. Hope she has twins


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

The intense is fading away fast... it is getting boring. LOL, hurry up and kid little goatie!!!


----------



## Newbie

Nothing yet, she is jumping around like a little kid eating hay. The only weird thing is she will jump around and then head but the wall. I will definitely be crazy by the time she has the kid(s) added the s for good luck ; )


----------



## DrakesFarm

By the looks of her it looks lile kids (without these --> )

Are you gonna milk momma goat?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

She is getting those kids in position. She may be in the early stages of labor. When they do that they are in comfortable, so watch her closely before you go out and she has kids nursing already.


----------



## Newbie

DrakesFarm said:


> By the looks of her it looks lile kids (without these --> )
> 
> Are you gonna milk momma goat?


Yes I am planning on it.


----------



## Newbie

I have to be to work at 6 I should call in!


----------



## DrakesFarm

I dont know she may be waiting for you to leave again mine love to trick me


----------



## Newbie

Yep she's gonna wait. Nothing. Off to work I go. Maybe she'll wait till morning


----------



## DrakesFarm

Looks like luck wont be on your side Im sayin right after you leave 

I think little twin does theres my guess


----------



## TrinityRanch

I bet she birthed while you were gone. Watch and find two little white blobs taking up your barn, ones that weren't there before!


----------



## Newbie

I'm home no babies!! Yay! Wait did I just say that? I'm glad I didn't miss it yet!


----------



## DrakesFarm

Lucky


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , I finally got to the last post and I was expecting baby pictures , lol 
Come on momma , you have to let those kiddies out eventually


----------



## DrakesFarm

I know now its justa waiting game, hope tomorrow is a lucky day, foing ro get a LGD


----------



## Newbie

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> The intense is fading away fast... it is getting boring. LOL, hurry up and kid little goatie!!!


I'm with ya. It's kinda losing its thrill factor!


----------



## Newbie




----------



## Newbie




----------



## TrinityRanch

Holy moly :shocked: Okay, it's time to start pushin' now....


----------



## saraya

hi i would say she about 4 days and a week away from kidding shes got a good udder and very hollow looking sides when her ligiments are gone there will be a sunken look around her tail too then some white ish discharge that hangs out of her vulva then she defo in labour and she will start pushing and then kids will be born not long after hope this helps good luck


----------



## Texaslass

Hi, I haven't really been following, but I just wanted to say that is a beautiful doe! I didn't catch it; is she a Nigerian? I always wanted a pure white one like that. Hope she has twin girls!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

My doe is doing the same thing!!!!! I feel your pain and am following this trying to judge by this when my doe will kid! Good Luck!


----------



## Newbie

NDlover said:


> Hi, I haven't really been following, but I just wanted to say that is a beautiful doe! I didn't catch it; is she a Nigerian? I always wanted a pure white one like that. Hope she has twin girls!


I really don't know what she is. I saved her from being slaughtered. I went with a friend to get her goat and she was there with a for slaughter tag in her ear. So I brought her home. I just hope she has them already!!


----------



## Newbie

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> My doe is doing the same thing!!!!! I feel your pain and am following this trying to judge by this when my doe will kid! Good Luck!


Yep I think they must be talking....trying to drive us crazy!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

Newbie said:


> Yep I think they must be talking....trying to drive us crazy!!


They're succeeding! :hammer::hammer::hammer:O Ya and some of this too:wallbang::wallbang::wallbang:


----------



## TrinityRanch

She looks like a Saanen. If she is a smaller goat, then a Saanen/Nigerian cross 

I just saw that I guessed twice... Single buckling and single doeling....
FINAL guess.... is.......

:kidblue: !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## saraya

1 doe 1 buck tinker and bell that would be nice hope she will have them soon what a waiting game lol great fun hay


----------



## Newbie

My three year old daughter wants one boy one girl and name them Max and ruby. Her favorite cartoon.


----------



## DrakesFarm

That is too cute


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Max and Ruuby.... Ruby and Max... Max and Ruuuby... Ruby and Max!

Sorry, I liked that cartoon too... lol


----------



## TrinityRanch

:shocked: I used to LIVE on that show!!! I would come home from kindergarten, sit on the couch, and eat cherry cough-drops by the bag while watching Tom&Jerry and Max&Ruby


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

How is Addison today? What day do you leave? Do you have anyone who will keep an eye on her for you?


----------



## Newbie

She just great! Having fun driving me crazy. We leave next week. My son(24) will be here but that's not the point, I want to be here. It's gonna be hard to leave if she doesn't have them before then. Ugggghhhhhh


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

I feel you and I know that's not the point. Hopefully she'll either push them out in the next few so that you have time to play with them or she'll wait till you get back


----------



## Newbie

Well here are more pics from today. If nothing else I will have a week by week catalogue of pregnancy photos maybe for quick reference next year. Haha


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

K In my totally unprofessional opinion...It looks like her ligs are gone! Have you checked them? I am expecting to get on here tomorrow and see pics of babies...solely based on that one pic.

On further examination...have you pinched her udder? It looks very shiny but that could just be the flash.


----------



## Newbie

Well I think the ligs are still there? They are much deeper than they were. I can still pinch skin but her udder is shinny. She wants to eat all day!


----------



## DrakesFarm

I would say tonight.I am getting better at guessing. 

Tonight at 11:30 when you are sitting on the couch and you suddenly feel like you should go check her, but dont because you think you are "kidding" yourself, she has had them or is having them, wait until you get a feeling. When you get the feeling grab your kidding kit and go. Hope this helps, goodluck.


----------



## Newbie

Hahaha i always feel like u should go check her. I wanna move her into the house with me but the hubby says no!


----------



## DrakesFarm

Me too. I have a doe that is atleast a month a way but I still want her up in my bedroom.

But when you get the feeling you will know, it is a different feeling than the normal want to go check her, it is a need to go check her, but you wont want too, that is how you know it is time


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

K it's morning and I've been up 2 hours and have been fighting the urge to check TGS and see about Addison. SO?!?!?


----------



## Newbie

As you would suspect nothing. : (


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

Karen, How is Addison this morning? Anything new?


----------



## Newbie

Nothing. She's just kinda laying around today???


----------



## DrakesFarm

Can we get another pic she has t have them soon right


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

DrakesFarm said:


> Can we get another pic she has t have them soon right


Yes Pics please


----------



## DrakesFarm

I realy just wanted pics because your doe is just plain gorgeous, Im partial to pure white, and pure black goats.

Would love to one day own a goat that has a mark that resembles yin and yang


----------



## Newbie

Here's today's photo shoot!!


----------



## Texaslass

Pretty girl. Can't be more than a week!


----------



## DrakesFarm

Man she is pretty, I agree a few days at tops, look at her tail head


----------



## Newbie

Thanks! I think she is pretty also! Wonder what she is bred to? Can't wait to see the baby(s)!!


----------



## DrakesFarm

It could be an amazing match with gorgeous babies


----------



## Newbie

So the ligament thing?? Can you still feel where they attach to the tail or is that what I'm waiting to disappear? I can feel them going down all the way to the pin bones just a little bit by the tail head


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

Karen there's a sticky that Stacie Romp posted that helped me tremendously with find ligs. They go in a V to the pin bones. You're waiting for them to start and get squishy then eventually they'll disappear (at least that's what I've been told haven't experienced that yet :hair: ) Jazzy's come and go when she goes to bed they are so soft but then she wakes up in the morning all the progress we made the day before is gone and they are back (not hard just there) Watch that sticky like I said it helped me.


----------



## Newbie

I meant to say can't feel them going down to the pun bones. It's like they sunk but I still feel where they attach at the top.


----------



## Mystica25

Well, anything? I just read the thread and can not wait to see pics! I can feel your frustration!


----------



## Newbie

New photo shoot from this morning. Obviously she is waiting for me to go on vacation and I am sooooo bummed. I really wanted to experience this with her and feel its only fair since she made me worry about her all this time. Oh well I know all you old timers will tell me that's the does code. Well phooey!!


----------



## Texaslass

doesn't look like she's "dropped" yet, maybe a couple more days.  when do you leave? I hope not for at least three days.


----------



## Newbie

Wednesday : (


----------



## Newbie




----------



## Texaslass

Newbie said:


> Wednesday : (


 Don't give up yet! she might have 'em before then!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

I saw the update on this thread and thought for sure there would be pictures of Addisons beautiful Babies! ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!!:hair::hair::hair::hair::hair:
:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## DrakesFarm

Thats what I think everytime I even get on goats spot, update stupid Ipad I want to check and see if she finialy quit kidding us


----------



## Newbie

Ok last photo shoot till next week. Everyone say a little prayer that she will wait till I get back


----------



## sbaker

I for one can't wait until next week! You should put up cameras, so that we could all watch her for you! lol


----------



## Texaslass

I don't think she wait that long, sorry. You should get whoever's watching her while you're away to take lots of pics if she does kid. for you and us.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

Wow her bag looks like it's going to detach it's so heavy! I hope she waits for you! Safe travels and try to keep your mind off stubborn does


----------



## sandhillfarm

Nope she's not gonna wait. Booger.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Newbie

So far so good. My great son sent me pics of a still very prego Addison. Hang on three more days!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

YAY!!! Hang in there Addison!!!! :wahoo::wahoo::wahoo::wahoo::stars::stars::stars: :fireworks:


----------



## sandhillfarm

Looks like she's hollow have her ligs been checked? Sort of look like they're gone. Hope she holds out! but I'm guessing she won't :/

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Sylvie

Hold on Addison til your momma gets back, or she won't ever forgive you...lol


----------



## Newbie

Ligs are still there!!


----------



## Sylvie

Yay! :stars:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Sylvie said:


> Hold on Addison til your momma gets back, or she won't ever forgive you...lol


Unless she comes home to three cute doelings that look like mini-addisons.


----------



## sandhillfarm

Two more days! Hold on girl 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## GoatGirlyGirl

She will be a wonderful mom. She is ready looks like! Can't wait. You better post pics! Haha yaay


----------



## Sylvie

I keep checking back to see if there are pics of goat babies...


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

A little more than a day left till you see your mommy! You can do it Addison!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

Alright Addison I'm anxious to know if you waited for your mommy?


----------



## ogfabby

Me too!! I wanna see goat babies!!


----------



## Newbie

Well she didn't wait. I will be home in a few hours and will be greeted by a bouncing baby boy. I have no pictures and she did it all by herself. Will update everyone tonight. Thanks for all the help and support. Come on jazzy it's your turn!!


----------



## sandhillfarm

Oh man! So close! Need to see pics

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Finally!!!!! 17 PAGES. LOL, and she greeted you with a BOY??? Oh well, I'm sure he is adorable! Congrats, I can't believe she did that!


----------



## Newbie

I don't know I haven't seen him yet but I'm sure he is and we will love him.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

O NO!!!! I am SO sorry you missed it :GAAH: Did she kid last night or this morn? I bet he is beautiful like his Mama.

Jazzy you lost!!! Or won! I don't know which is true!

Pictures please! Can't wait to see 100's of them


----------



## sbaker

Aww! Sorry you missed it, but glad the delivery went well! Can't wait to see pics of your new little guy!


----------



## Sylvie

Oh Baby!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Yea! ooh BOY! Literally aha! I am very happy for you right now  Great job Addison

And I guessed it too


----------



## Trickyroo

Congrats , cant wait to see your new boy


----------



## Newbie

Here he is


----------



## sbaker

He's adorable!!


----------



## jennifer

He is so adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

Addison knows how to pick a mate he's beautiful!!


----------



## Texaslass

Oh he's so cute! Looks like his daddy was a Nubian, maybe. I didn't really read the whole thread; I just sort snuck in near the end, so I don't know if you said what she was bred to? But he sure looks Nubian.
You had better watch her udder for a while- when they have singles, the baby will often only nurse on one side- then you'll have to milk out the full side often until he starts nursing both. You're going to have so much fun with him, congrats!


----------



## goat luver 101

That's a huge kid!! 
He sure is adorable though!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

He is GIGANTIC!  But adorable! He looks so much like a calf!


----------



## Mystica25

He is soo handsome! Congratulations!


----------



## sandhillfarm

Biggggg boy! Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

All I can think is OOOOUUUUCCCCHHHH!


----------



## Newbie

I posted some more pictures in the birth announcements. He is huge


----------



## fezz09

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought he looked enormous in the pics!! She is a trooper! Congrats


----------



## imthegrt1

What's his weight?


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

Karen, Have you decided on a name?


----------



## Newbie

No not yet. I know come on all ready. Any suggestions? How's jazzy??


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

I thought Simon. but you could do Hauss, Goliath, Samson, or Timmy I like Timmy it's cute. Are you just calling him 'little guy'? My husband has a sick sense of humor and said that any bucks we have we'll name them all 'Dead Man Walking' 

Jazzy's STILL preggo! She has more buttery discharge today. I give up!:hair::hair:


----------

